# The absolute nerve of some people!



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

China and Mako were in the back yard, which we have fenced in for them. They noticed the neighbor in their yard next door and China started barking at her. Someone walking down the street heard China barking. She came to my door and I invited her in. She immediately started yelling at me! Telling me that she 'could hear my dog across the street!' and that she sounds so aggressive and I should NOT have a dog like that, especially with little children in the house *(pointing to my kids)*. I almost went off the deep end. However, I said, "Excuse me." I went to the back door, hooked up China's leash and led her to this lady. I swear she almost crapped her pants. China sat next to me without any command, smiled, then turned away. I praised her, and turned to this rude being standing before me. "If she is so aggressive, then what the HE** are you still doing in my house???" I told her to leave and never come back. 

Seriously...What is it with some people?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW that is so rude! I'm so glad your dog doesn't perpetuate stereotypes but almost wish she had on that lady!


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

When I was young my mom used to raise Dobermans, we always had a house full of dogs. She heard rude comments like that all the time. One lady said my mother was bad because the dogs were going to kill us kids while we were sleeping!

Obviously she was wrong, my sisters and I survived a childhood with the non-killer Dobermans!


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Been there too*

It happens a lot to me because I have a wolf look-a-like (wily) and a black germ shep (Rocky). I have had people get out of line at petsmart because rocky scared them. it never gets any easier...you just have to learn to ignore it. People don't understand the breed so they stereotype. It makes me angry sometimes but that is why education is so important. Keep showing people your dogs are wonderful and maybe you'll be the person that brings them around. Good luck!

-Jenn-


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

domari said:


> When I was young my mom used to raise Dobermans, we always had a house full of dogs. She heard rude comments like that all the time. One lady said my mother was bad because the dogs were going to kill us kids while we were sleeping!
> 
> Obviously she was wrong, my sisters and I survived a childhood with the non-killer Dobermans!


That made me chuckle! "Non-killer Dobermans!" That's right. My kids love my dogs and so do we. I wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

some people are ridiculous. my tiny 10 pound shih tzu's best friend is a 60 pound female pit bull. she even lays on the floor baring her belly so he can jump all over her and kiss her face.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Way too many people have misconceptions about dogs...but I guess its expected since people are the ones that made certain dog breeds look bad. Poor pups. I'm glad your dog showed her...hopefully she left feeling dumb.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Apparently there's a woman in Reno who wants to start an anti-pit bull group and call it the Coward Coalition or some bs like that because she believes that all people who own pit bulls are cowards because they need to have some big, killer dog to protect them. I hope this lady gets mugged and a random pit bull passing by saves her life. That'll teach her!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

lets not even get started on peoples misconception about pitbulls haha. we've been there before rann. =)

i looooooooooove pitbulls...they're gorgeous and super fun


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

coward coalition...that's hilarious. a lot of people still don't get that it's how a dog is raised that affects their personalities. i watched a special on michael vicks pits that were rescued. i swear i kept bursting into tears every few minutes.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

omg i had to turn it off! or i may have gone to the prison and shot michael vick myself.

i can't even watch the aspca infomercials on tv. im such an emotional wreck when it comes to animals...all animals, i can't even watch the discovery channel. sad as it may sound...i think i may care more about animals than people. >.<


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

LOL I think that I too care more about animals then people! One person may be smart, but people seem to be dumb!


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Apparently there's a woman in Reno who wants to start an anti-pit bull group and call it the Coward Coalition or some bs like that because she believes that all people who own pit bulls are cowards because they need to have some big, killer dog to protect them. I hope this lady gets mugged and a random pit bull passing by saves her life. That'll teach her!


Uh oh, what if she showed up at my house and found out that all my big mean looking dogs are the cowards??? What if my Anatolian/Chow/Akita mix let her in my house and snuggled all over her and licked her face? Then my Pit Bull mix might come over and try to climb in her lap. Oh the horror!!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Or my GSD would be wagging his tail happily, while my JRT might be growling!:tongue:


----------



## emerald520 (Sep 15, 2008)

*So Many Rude People*

I agree. There are so many rude people out there who don't like pets. I found this debating site the other day where they have experts in various fields debating all sorts of subjects. As I recall, one of their experts doesn't think we even should be allowed to keep pets. I'm going to look for it and will get back to you when I find it


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not allowed to keep pets??? That's outrageous! I wouldn't give up my pets for the world if some politician/expert moron came to my house and ordered me to give them up, I'd slap them then sick my cat on them.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> Or my GSD would be wagging his tail happily, while my JRT might be growling!:tongue:


No one dared go in my grandparents house, they had a little horrid Chihuahua who attacked the legs of everyone who walked in the door. My grandparents actually thought it was cute when the dog snarled and showed it's teeth to people. That was the nastiest little dog I ever had the displeasure of dealing with in my entire life.

While our friends were afraid of my mom's Dobermans, it was the little Chi that bit people. Since it only left little teeth marks in the skin, it wasn't considered "dangerous".


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Little teeth marks in the skin are all well and good, I was bit by a toy poodle on my bicep and still have the scar today, and I am a Grammy now, and it happened when I was a teen!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I met this poor old man in PetsMart who had a maltese mix puppy that had bitten him and his arm was all bandaged and horrid looking from it. But don't worry, it's not a pit bull so it wasn't dangerous!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

*Little Dogs!*

I don't know why little dogs always seem to be a lot more aggressive, this thread is funny. I have been bit 3 times by dogs, well 1 dog, and it was a little Chihuahua, it was a little mean man eating dog. I think maybe little dogs have something to prove, that's why they are more aggressive, then again it could just be the owners.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I think more than anything the little dogs tend to be more spoiled and treated more like humans. Not allowed to use its own 4 legs, carried around, at least Baby is allowed to be a dog!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

To tell you the honest truth, I'm more scared of any little Chihuahua or Shitzu than I am of a Pitbull (granted I own two) or a Rottweiler. I've not ever been bit by a small dog, and I was bit by a Rottweiler, but still, I'm not afraid of them, as much as I am a little snarly "man eating dog" lol


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Bitten*

I have only ever been bitten by two dogs my whole life and the worst one was a min pin...lol. He was the nastiest dog at the kennel...no one would go near him. Little dogs are treated like humans in many cases and they suffer for it. They become anxious and aggressive and many owners pick their dogs up and coddle them when they are aggressive which just continues the cycle. I have been around junk yard pitbulls and several other "dangerous" breeds but never once have I felt threatened. People just don't understand a bite is a bite no matter the size of the dog.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> I think more than anything the little dogs tend to be more spoiled and treated more like humans. Not allowed to use its own 4 legs, carried around, at least Baby is allowed to be a dog!


That's very true and my grandparents were guilty of doing that. They spoiled the little dog, he was never neutered, never trained, he peed all over the house, humped everything he could find. My grandmother had a special "carpet bag" she carried the dog all over the place in, they took it everywhere with them. My grandfather used to hold the dog in his lap at the dinner table and feed it bits of food off his plate. It was a very spoiled dog and allowed to do whatever it wanted.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

That just puts a sour look on my face!!!!


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> That just puts a sour look on my face!!!!


Are you talking about my post? If so, you can't imagine the sour look on my face when I lived there and had to deal with it!!! Grrrrr....


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes domari I was talking about your post. I truly love all dogs, even the little ones, but some people should be kenneled!:tongue:


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

It's not the dog, or it's size. Have you never heard " Slap the handler Not the dog" I have only been bit once and it was a large breed dog. However I was 4 yrs. old, it was hot out and I went too hug him and their went half my ear. I don't blame him. Gezzz People please get a clue.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

There's no need for Geez people get a clue. That's the exact discussion that's going on here. Is that it's the owners fault. Babying the little dogs, treating them like humans, or treating the large breeds like they can get away with anything then getting pi**ed at them when they do something wrong or training them to be bad and then blaming the dog when it was the owners' fault.


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

I do not think anyone on here is saying that all chihuahua's (or any small breed) are bad because they are chihuahua's. We are simply making a point that aggression in little dogs is usually over looked because there is the mentality that "they are too small to do anything". The issue is that many owners treat their dogs in a way that causes the dog to be aggressive/dominant which causes problems. For little dogs they are treated as humans and rewarded for inappropriate behavior which makes a dangerous dog. That is all we are saying. I think you many have misinterpret the conversation.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah i think any dog can be a nuisance but often like it's been said, the smaller dogs are allowed to be mean at times since they are smaller. i own a shih tzu. he's the sweetest thing ever and even if another dog is growling in his face and snapping he looks up at me like "what's wrong, why doesn't he like me". it's almost like he's trying to convince the other dog if they would just play with him for a few minutes he can change their minds. he doesn't bark or growl in return unless another dog actually jumps on top of him (which happened in puppy class and has happened twice on walks since then).

however also a few older small and large dogs have corrected him when he's become too rambuctious. i don't pick him up and if the other owner apologizes i tell him it's okay that he needs to learn how to be a dog from older dogs. that's what puppyhood is for also, learning.

however there are a few dogs that go after oz constantly. both are chihuahua mixes BUT also a close friend of mine has a chih mix and a min pin mix and both girls LOVE my oz. so i don't form opinions about breeds in general. and there is a nasty shih tzu mix on our walks too so who is to say.

i took oz to "bark in the park" in san jose over the weekend. he spent a lot of his time hanging out with a small group of blue nose pits that were the sweetest dogs ever. great owners, you can tell they spent a lot of time with their dogs and they were very well behaved, very friendly.

then you turn around and see a group of men with 2 1/2 inch chains on their dogs as leashes proud that they're growling at other dogs...


----------

